
Replace PII in Unstructured Text – A Free Tool - aechsten
https://www.tonic.ai/post/tonic-document-masker-find-and-replace-pii-in-any-document/
======
icoe
I'm one of the creators of the tool. Happy to answer questions about it.
Cheers!

~~~
unstatusthequo
Any chance it could be configured to black out the PII instead of randomize
it? What forms of PII does it detect?

